# Holiday wishes for all.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas every one.
 Kare & Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Have a safe and happy New Year.
 Kare & Al


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas ans a Happy new year back at you Alley


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Alley 
And Merry Christmas and Happy New year From My Family to you and Yours.
I sure like that 41 Ford , The very first vehical (other than a tractor ) that I ever drove. 
Don


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and your family Al.  

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Merry Christmas to you too Al:merry: :xmas: :hohoho:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Merry Christmas:merry:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light,
> I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight.
> My wife was asleep, her head on my chest,
> my daughter beside me, angelic in rest.
>
> Outside the snow fell, a blanket of white,
> Transforming the yard to a winter delight.
> The sparkling lights in the tree, I believe,
> Completed the magic that was Christmas Eve.
>
> My eyelids were heavy, my breathing was deep,
> Secure and surrounded by love I would sleep
> in perfect contentment, or so it would seem.
> So I slumbered, perhaps I started to dream.
>
> The sound wasn't loud, and it wasn't too near,
> But I opened my eye when it tickled my ear.
> Perhaps just a cough, I didn't quite know,
> Then the sure sound of footsteps outside in the snow.
>
> My soul gave a tremble, I struggled to hear,
> and I crept to the door just to see who was near.
> Standing out in the cold and the dark of the night,
> A lone figure stood, his face weary and tight.
>
> A soldier, I puzzled, some twenty years old
> Perhaps a Marine, huddled here in the cold.
> Alone in the dark, he looked up and smiled,
> Standing watch over me, and my wife and my child.
>
> "What are you doing?" I asked without fear
> "Come in this moment, it's freezing out here!
> Put down your pack, brush the snow from your sleeve,
> You should be at home on a cold Christmas Eve!"
>
> For barely a moment I saw his eyes shift,
> away from the cold and the snow blown in drifts,
> to the window that danced with a warm fire's light
> then he sighed and he said "Its really all right,
> I'm out here by choice. I'm here every night"
>
> "Its my duty to stand at the front of the line,
> that separates you from the darkest of times.
> No one had to ask or beg or implore me,
> I'm proud to stand here like my fathers before me.
>
> My Gramps died at 'Pearl on a day in December,"
> then he sighed, "That's a Christmas Gram always remembers."
> My dad stood his watch in the jungles of 'Nam
> And now it is my turn and so, here I am.
>
> I've not seen my own son in more than a while,
> But my wife sends me pictures, he's sure got her smile.
> Then he bent and he carefully pulled from his bag,
> The red white and blue... an American flag.
>
> "I can live through the cold and the being alone,
> Away from my family, my house and my home,
> I can stand at my post through the rain and the sleet,
> I can sleep in a foxhole with little to eat,
> I can carry the weight of killing another
> or lay down my life with my sisters and brothers
> who stand at the front against any and all,
> to insure for all time that this flag will not fall."
>
> "So go back inside," he said, "harbor no fright
> Your family is waiting and I'll be all right."
> "But isn't there something I can do, at the least,
> "Give you money," I asked, "or prepare you a feast?
> It seems all too little for all that you've done,
> For being away from your wife and your son."
>
> Then his eye welled a tear that held no regret,
> "Just tell us you love us, and never forget
> To fight for our rights back at home while we're gone.
> To stand your own watch, no matter how long.
>
> For when we come home, either standing or dead,
> to know you remember we fought and we bled
> is payment enough, and with that we will trust.
> That we mattered to you as you mattered to us.
>
>
>
>


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> *The embers glowed softly, and in their dim light,
> > I gazed round the room and I cherished the sight.
> > My wife was asleep, her head on my chest,
> ...


Thanks for that Bigl22. We know very little of the sacrifices our soldiers make for us. It is good to keep them in our prayers. While we are warm and with our families they are around the world without theirs.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

bigl22,
I cry every time I read that poem. I'm glad you posted it... lest we forget who protects us. Merry Christmas to ALL! Especially the folks who stand in harm's way defending our country.


----------

